# Teaching Mia to sit



## nwyant1946 (Jan 2, 2013)

*I gave her two blueberries this morning as a treat...I held it up and back over her and told her to sit. She had to sit when it went back over her head...I praised her. Then when she stood up I told her to sit and she did and I gave her the second bb.*

*Now this evening, I tried to repeat this with a Cheerio, but she acts likes she's afraid. She ran from me, but she did sit and I praised her for sitting after I told her too, but she acts like she's in trouble or something. I don't want to see her like this...so what am I doing wrong???*


----------



## Leila'sMommy (Oct 20, 2012)

Without seeing a video, it's hard for me to say if you did anything wrong. From how you're describing, you're doing everything right and the way the trainer taught me to teach Leila. Maybe she's just not hungry at the moment and doesn't feel like training. Give her breaks but keep up the good work and lots of praises. Way to go, Mia, in learning your new trick!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*Nancy don't worry You do it all right** Some will be Trained others will not.*
*Just keep it up. Practice. Shes Smart.*
*Aunti Nickee**


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Nancy, are you sure she's afraid? Could she be just really excited? It's possible she knows she's getting Cheerios soon and she enjoyed training so much that she got really excited to do it again. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## nwyant1946 (Jan 2, 2013)

eiksaa said:


> Nancy, are you sure she's afraid? Could she be just really excited? It's possible she knows she's getting Cheerios soon and she enjoyed training so much that she got really excited to do it again.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


*No, she cowered and shrank up against the side of the sofa...She even started to shake just a bit. I won't continue if it frightens her. But, she did so good this morning..so we'll see. I don't treats to become dreaded.*


----------



## Tashulia25 (May 19, 2013)

couldn't tell without seen how you do it, can you record it on the phone?


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

nwyant1946 said:


> *I gave her two blueberries this morning as a treat...I held it up and back over her and told her to sit. She had to sit when it went back over her head...I praised her. Then when she stood up I told her to sit and she did and I gave her the second bb.*
> 
> *Now this evening, I tried to repeat this with a Cheerio, but she acts likes she's afraid. She ran from me, but she did sit and I praised her for sitting after I told her too, but she acts like she's in trouble or something. I don't want to see her like this...so what am I doing wrong???*


Do you use a happy voice? Are you feeling anxious? Trick training is supposed to be fun, fun and more fun. 

All I can think of is that you are anxious about it and that made Mia anxious. Maybe you are trying to hard?


----------



## .13124 (Jun 1, 2012)

Was there something that might have scared her while you were training? Maybe something fell or there was a loud noise and she might be associating it with training? Or could you have raised your voice at her and maybe she thinks she's punished? Dogs can be sensitive especially to tones of voice. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

It is hard to know without seeing. 

Did you do the sit practice in the same place both times? Same position?

Sometimes when learning they do best on the same level - so either with you sitting on the floor or her sitting on the couch.

Did you get overly excited this morning after she did it? Sometimes loud praise scares some dogs. So a quiet calm celebration is best.

Something else could have frightened her.....

Maybe she just prefers blueberries...


----------



## nwyant1946 (Jan 2, 2013)

Grace'sMom said:


> It is hard to know without seeing.
> 
> Did you do the sit practice in the same place both times? Same position?
> 
> ...


*Thank you so much for the information. I never thought about it maybe being intimidating to her with me over her. So, this morning, we sat on the sofa together and I held a blueberry up and said "sit' and she went right down...she did it twice. Now, I don't know if this is something she'd been taught before, or she just learns quickly. But before this, I would say "sit' and she would look at me like "huh"....so I don't know.*


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

You had a blueberry again 

Maybe she does prefer them LOL

Try with the cheerios the same way.... 

Good Girl Mia!

You can work on other positions as she gains confidence


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

They really prefer for you to be on their level. When I started training Riley I would sit on the floor with him in front of me. When you tower above them it is intimidating.


----------



## PrincessLilith (Jul 30, 2013)

Great tips everyone!


----------

